# Top 10 Reasons why the Air Force is great



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2009)

[video=youtube;J9epNwUZwYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9epNwUZwYI[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

Funny...and what are the top ten things on why the Marines are great?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know if he's done it recently. I couldn't find it. There was an old list from 2002.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 2, 2009)

Love it!

#6 is true and so is #1


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I don't know if he's done it recently. I couldn't find it. There was an old list from 2002.



Well, it's not like 2002 is ancient history.


----------



## Herald (Feb 2, 2009)

Go Air Force!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 2, 2009)

Where's the Army Reserves?


----------



## matt01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Funny...and what are the top ten things on why the Marines are great?



Here are a couple that he has done, they are all archived on the CBS site. Unfortunately, it appears to be just a list, rather than video.

*February 14, 2002 : Top Ten Reasons I Joined The Marines *

I always loved jumping off landing craft and hitting the beach under heavy fire
(Staff Sergeant Barbrina Chandler) 

Couldn't stand one more day of waking up later than 5am
(Lance Corporal Mike Gregga) 

My mama was a Marine
(First Lieutenant Phillip Walter) 

I'd always heard great things about Afghanistan
(Lance Corporal Phillip Simmons) 

It was either this or beauty school
(Captain Stan Holland) 

I happen to look great in camouflage
(Corporal Alan Stowers) 

Army movies star Pauly Shore, marine movies star Jack Nicholson
(Lance Corporal Jeremiah Maddox) 

To serve my country and fulfill patriotic duty, and shoot some big-ass weapons
(Sergeant Julie Matthews) 

Every Spring we go to Daytona to establish a beachhead
(Lance Corporal Michael Renuard) 

Give me that eagle, globe and anchor
(Corporal Sean Holcomb)

*February 14, 2003: Top Ten Valentine's Day Traditions In The Marine Corps *


"Instead of the usual cadence, we sing Johnny Mathis"
(Sergeant Greg Popejoy) 

"Show someone you like her by helping her load her M-16"
(Sergeant Darryl Contee) 

"For one day, minesweepers are referred to as 'Be mine' sweepers"
(Lance Corporal Andrew Olson) 

"Going AWOL to see my girlfriend in Georgia...wait, disregard that"
(Corporal Shane Eversole) 

"Eating candy message hearts that read 'I love you, maggot'"
(Sergeant Donald Garland) 

"Forget to send flowers? Borrow a Harrier jet and deliver them yourself"
(Lance Corporal Michael Harris) 

"Chocolate-covered strawberries"
(Corporal David Wheeler) 

"Every unit gets special-issue red, white and pink camouflage"
(Corporal Barry Gomez) 

"Using high-tech surveillance and intelligence-gathering methods to identify secret admirers"
(Lance Corporal Thomas Dunne) 

"Chocolates? [Heck], we eat ammo"
(Lieutenant Jim Bergeron)


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 2, 2009)

"Hey-ey-ey Chair Force! Drop your donuts and follow me! I am Marine Corps Infantry!"

- from a boot camp cadence.

My dad, uncle, and sister are Air Force / Air Force Reserve and *every* time I visit any of their workstations, without exception, there are donuts for everyone in a common room. This has been at least a few dozen times, and I genuinely cannot remember being donut-less in my visit. And it's not like they all work together, this spans civil engineering, vehicle maintenance, and logistics.

More positives about the Air Force - in the Army and Marines, you dig your bed and consider yourself lucky to be covered from rain or sandstorm. Airmen get to throw a fit whenever the t.v., high-speed internet or air conditioning is out.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey! Where was "In the Air Force, enlisted men send the officers into battle!"?


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 2, 2009)

That's hilarious and true. Never heard that one before.


----------



## Herald (Feb 2, 2009)

I was a Morse Systems Operator stationed at RAF Chicksands in the early 80's. Army, Navy and Marine Corps. personnel were often TDY at our base. They hated us. I had a room to myself with maid service. Our chow hall was top notch. I remember one group of Marines that was on a six week TDY. Each morning they would jog through the base holding this long rope and shouting cadence calls. They kept to themselves and wanted nothing to do with us fly boys. I think they were on vacation!


----------

